# What is everyone makign for Turkey Day?



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Friends!

What is everyone making for their Thanksgiving celebration?

My husband is roasting a nice turkey and making cornbread stuffing.

I get to make my special orange/lemon wal-nut cranberries and pumpkin pie.

We aren't going anywhere or having anyone over but the house sure will smell nice that day!

Leilanistar


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm making a 10.5 mile drive to the restaurant.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Since I don't eat meat, dairy or eggs I'm bringing all the ingredients I need to my parents' house to make myself food- which everyone else will wind up chowing down anyway :b My dad can't eat dairy so the mashed potatoes and other veggies will be done with dairy alternatives, so I don't have to make those. I'm also making the desserts.

What I'm making :

Stuffed squash (my main course)
stuffing
cranberry sauce
mushroom gravy
green beans


dessert:

Pumpkin pie
Lemon pie 

It's a long list, but I love to cook. The more food the better.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am going to my mom's for dinner if I get it off from work. I probably will help her make some pies.


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

Ham instead of turkey, because the family likes ham better... It will only be myself, my husband and my children, as my mother doesn't seem to know me very well anymore and she never invites me over, and when I invite her...she never comes, mostly because her husband (my stepdad) NEVER wants to come and arggh!!!! I'll stop...I just get so heated that she does nothing for herself anymore...it's all about him!!! Also, my mother in law passed away a few weeks ago, so my husband won't have any family over either...IF my sister comes, she'll bring her hubby and 4 boys, which I just adore, so I'm keeping my fingers x'ed! It just doesn't feel like the good ole days on holidays anymore at my house, but on top of a bad relationship with my Mom, and being pretty much broke as all get out...I'm at least burying my griefs in front of my children, so hopefully at least they'll have a good thanksgiving and christmas!!! Sorry, I know I'm being extremely negative, but I can't talk to anyone else...my husband has been through many surgeries, and everything was in my name...he was out of work for a couple of years, and we fell behind on the bills...my credit is ruined, our savings are gone, and I'm just getting sooooo depressed thinking about how I'm going to buy presents for my children...someone please give me some words of wisdom and encouragement!

I just realized I'm putting this under positive thinking...but I think I'll just leave it here...maybe someone can give me some positive words... :hug


----------



## ikatiana (Oct 20, 2004)

My dad likes lots of side dishes. SO I'm roasting the turkey then making
candied yams
brocolli and cheese casserolre
mashed potatoes
brussell sprouts
cornbreak stuffing
rolls
cranberry jelly
I think my bf is bringing something w/ him too...but Im not sure what.
And whatever else my dad comes up w/ before then lol 
Oh yea, pumpkin and apple pie


----------

